# suitable router for leigh jigs



## gary hopkinson (Jan 3, 2011)

I have just watched the excellent DVD from Leigh on their range of dove tail jigs. i had hoped there would be a section on router selection- plunger or fixed, recommended HP, etc. 

For use on a jig, it seems a fixed base , and not a plunger, would be best. I was prepared to buy a 1650-2000w router, but suspect the DVD demonstration was done with something smaller (and lighter)

I would appreciate some advice on a suitable selection for a router to making small pieces of furniture, max 30mm thick, shelving/drawers/cabinetry using a jig similiar to the leigh super jig.

many thanks
Gary


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Gary,
I use fixed base routers for dovetails. One less area of movement that could ruin a joint.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fixed base, 2-2.5HP. I use a Craftsman and/or a DeWALT 618. If you are getting a new router get the combo.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

I use my 690 PC with the plunge base mostly just because it's too much trouble to change bases. I just bought a new 2.5 hp PC fixed base which I'll probably use from now on. Here's my setup:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A relatively light fixed base router works best for dovetails and a plunge base works best for M/T work. I have both the Leigh D4R and the PRO FMT jig and have tried several sizes and brands of routers on each, but have settled on the DeWalt 618 with both the fixed and plunge bases as the best overall router for these jigs. The plunge base works best for use with the FMT and the fixed base works best with the D4R. Their D handle base also works well for dovetails. Both jigs require you to lift the router on and off frequently, so a light router is desirable, but it should be capable of using 8 mm and 1/2" bits as the 1/4" bits tend to flex too much to cut the joints accurately. The 3 HP routers are way too heavy for this work. Actually, a 1 1/2 hp router would have sufficient power 
for both jigs if it had the right base and 8 mm / 1/2" collet capability.

Charley


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I use a pair of PC 694s for dovetails - one for the DT bit for the tails, and another for the straight bit for the pins. That way, once I have the depth of cut dialed in, I don't need to change.


----------



## gary hopkinson (Jan 3, 2011)

excellent advice thanks guys- most impressed how this forum works!
regards
Gary


----------



## whofan (Jan 9, 2011)

Don`t know much about dovetail cutting yet. I will tell you the nicest router I ever held is the DeWalt. I don`t know how good of a router it is but it feels great to hold.
Low center for gravity.


----------

